

Can HN Talk about Eric Garnier? - DavidWanjiru

I searched for &quot;Eric Garnier&quot; on HN, and got about 7 or so results, all of which had at most, 2 comments, I think.
I&#x27;d have thought the Eric Garnier story is the kind that would be discussed exhaustively on HN, so I was fairly surprised to see, based on the search results, that it got so little attention. How come?
Is it potentially ugly, the HN discussion that would ensue? Sure, but since when has HN ran away from controversy? It&#x27;s the sort of thing that I&#x27;d expect to bring up, in the comments, a lot of interesting historical and philosophical bits and digressions and what nots.
Can we talk?
======
mtmail
If only few people upvoted Eric Garnier stories it tells me a lot of people
were simply uninterested in reading about or discussing it. We can't force a
discussion. Me personally I come to HN to get away from everyday politics and
sports.

from the
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
"Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic."

There are always exceptions. Ebola was discussed, ISIS, gay marriage, Berlin
wall, taxes and education but overall it's still (and I'm glad) rare.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

~~~
DavidWanjiru
Rosetta was covered on TV news, hardly off-topic. I'd expect racism to be on
topic in the wider context of minorities in tech, but what do I know?

------
mindcrime
I hope not. It's a wildly fascinating story, and I've spent a lot of time
reading about it and talking about it. But it's not what I would personally
consider on-topic for HN. For myself, I want _less_ general news and politics
here, not more.

